# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Where are the gains?????????

## WannaBbig

Ok, firstly I am quite a newbie when it comes to roids. I have done a very small D-bol, sus250 course. That was like 2 years ago. Now myself and a friend are doing another cycle. We are taking the following. Week 1 = 3d-bol/day 200mg Deca ( 100mg twice a week),Week 2 = 4d-bol/day 200mg Deca ( 100mg twice a week),Week 3 = 5d-bol/day 200mg Deca ( 100mg twice a week),Week 4 = 5d-bol/day 200mg Deca ( 100mg twice a week),Week 5 = 4d-bol/day 200mg Deca ( 100mg twice a week),Week 6 = 3d-bol/day 200mg Deca ( 100mg twice a week).
My diet is as follows: Breakfast - 1 bowl of pro nutro, 2 slices brown bread with Peanut butter, 1 yogurt.
Mid morning Snack - 1 bowl spagetti.
Lunch - Salad, 2 baked potatos and 2 chicken breasts.
Mid afternoon snack - 1 yogurt.
Supper - vegetables and meat/fish.
We are now in week three, and to be honest I not happy with the gains. Am I doing something wrong??? I am sure my diet is OK maybe it is my Gym schedule. Everyone is giving me so much advise I just don't know if my gym program is correct. Also, do you guys think there is something else I am doing wrong. I also drink like 4 litres of water a day. Is that maybe washing out the D=bol before it has time to react correctly. Could someone please advise on a proper program diet, something. Any tricks to help the cycle give its maximum effect. Any advise would help alot. One more thing, I am doing low rep high intesity workouts, I also notice my waist growing and not places like my arms!! :Confused:

----------


## Pete235

I have a few suggestions. First of all your cycle.

D-bol is a 17AA and is therefore toxic to your liver. You should only run it at a max of 30-35mg/day for the first 4 weeks and never take it with out Milk thistle. Deca @ 400mg/week is fine but IMO you should also have some form of test in there as well 400-500mg/week...preferably sust. Also make sure you have nolvadex in case of aromatization and clomid for post cycle to help solidify your gains and kick start your bodies natural production of test.

Although your diet is pretty good it definately needs some adjusting. First of all how much do you wiegh? Take your wieght in lbs and multiply by 20...that is your minimum daily calotic intake. Then use the following ratio...45% carbs/35% protein/ 20% fats. Break these down into 6 meals. 

Stick to clean foods such as chicken breasts, lean beef, white fish, tuna, eggs and egg whites, yams, oats, brown rice, brown pasta, whole wheat bread, fresh/frozen veggies, some fruit (bananas), unsalted nuts, natural peanut butter, olive oil etc....You should also be using a good whey protein and a multi-vitamin. Don't eat carbs past 4:00pm except directly after training...at which time you should ingest some simple carbs (dextrose etc...) to help replace glygogen stores. Hope this helps.

P

----------


## Billy Boy

Petes comments are valid.You need to increase your Deca to 400mg a week instead of the 200mg you are doing.Adding Sust will also help.Run it at 500mg.

You will not wash out the d-bol in fact I would suggest you drink more water as this keeps your liver flushed and prevents the toxins building.

----------


## Pete235

Good call Billy...I misread the first post. I thought he was injecting 200mg deca 2x per week. Billy is spot on...400mg/week deca...500mg/week sust.

P

----------


## WannaBbig

Ok, well I have taken the advise given and have added a testosterone to the cycle. I have added depatrone (Testosterone cypinate). Lets see how things go from here on in. What would you guys suggest taking at the end to make sure most of the gains are kept? Someone said that clenbutenol helps to do that. What you guys suggest. Also can some one please tell me why my waist and not my arms is getting bigger??? How long does it take you body to get into a cycle and for the gains to really show???

----------


## cnyce89

the test takes around 4-5 weeks to kick in, and the dbol ...well should be showing some signs of gains...by now.

sure your gears legit?

----------


## cnyce89

as for keeping your gains....have clomid for your post cycle....
and you an also add some clen , which will solidfy your gains....if you receive any by then...

----------


## dane26

bump, i agree with the boys

----------


## MarkyMark

I hear all this , hey use this use that , get this get that .... The pisser for me is availablity ,,,,, You use what you can get ... if you can't you wait .... oh well some have it easier I guess ....

Other than that .... agreed

----------


## trooper1978

i know this is an old post but your diet is the reason why your not gaining! 
where is the protein??? 
midmorning bowl of spagghetti?? where is the protein?? 
afternoon snack yoghurt??? where is the protein??? 
sorry but your diet so pore you shouldnt even be considering steroids until you learn to eat right.

----------


## boz

Imagine being able to do it without having a good diet, *wonders*

----------

